# Twitching/Jumping up



## kittymunch3r (Apr 16, 2012)

So sometimes I approach my hedgie and he just like twitches! It's not like a tourettes twitch and it doesn't seem unhealthy or anything along those lines but it's just really odd because he like jumps up as if he was scared but he doesn't huff and his spines are always smooth too


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sophie does this also. Many whiskered animals are highly sensitive to motion in their area, even when asleep. Sophie does this all the time. I always try to avoid startling her more than necessary, so it's usually pretty minor. She just needs a second to identify that there is not a threat.

IMO it would be mean (and counterproductive) to not always try to signal your presence or movement as much as possible. (Very good for building trust.)


----------



## kittymunch3r (Apr 16, 2012)

That makes sense! I think Axel is just a bit of a spazz, and it's funny because I am quite the spazz myself. hahaha :lol:


----------

